# Wind/Regenjacke für´s Biken und LAufen gesucht!



## Eisdrache (20. Juni 2009)

Wie der Threadname schon sagt, suche ich ein Regen- bzw. Windjacke fürs Mountainbike, welches man auch beim Joggen nutzen kann. Macht das von den Passgrößen überhaupt Sinn und hat jemand nen Tipp für mich ??


----------



## Jagdfalke (20. Juni 2009)

Eine Fahrrad-Wind- oder Regenjacke zum Laufen zu nutzen ist kein Problem. 
Umgekehrt geht es zwar auch, aber bei einer Laufjacke werden Arme und Rücken bei gebeugter Haltung auf dem Fahrrad zu kurz sein.

Ich habe als Windjacke für's Fahrrad eine Fox Stormvent. Die Jacke habe ich auch schon häufiger zum Laufen angehabt und ist auch dabei bequem.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OHS-core (21. Juni 2009)

Hab eine Jacke, die nicht direkt als Fahrrad-Regenjacke deklariert ist, für mich entdeckt. Sie trägt sich super lässig, man kann damit ganz gut biken und auch laufen. Und gerade Regen hält sie sehr gut ab. Ca 90 Euro kostet die "Santa Cruz Cellular"


----------



## Warnschild (21. Juni 2009)

Ich kann bald mehr drüber sagen: Hab mir ne Vaude-Jacke (allerdings Damenschnitt) bestellt. Vor allem Windjacke und -weste und nur bedingt wetterfest, aber dafür angeblich ziemlich atmungsaktiv. 

Wart, ich such kurz das Modell raus... Die hier ist es: 

http://www.vaude.de/hps/client/vaude/public/hxfront/index.hbs

Ich hab sie allerdings bei eBay neu gekauft und zahl somit deutlich weniger dafür. 

Auf der Girlsridetoo-Homepage hab ich auch den Windwestentest gelesen (http://www.girlsridetoo.de/index.php?id=44&no_cache=1&tx_ttnews[tt_news]=205&tx_ttnews[backPid]=8&cHash=069f3ab488). 

Hätt ich die Jacke nicht bei eBay entdeckt, hätt ich mir dementsprechend wohl die ziemlich günstige und dabei leichte "Womens Air West" von Vaude zugelegt. 

Die Idee, ne atmungsaktive Radjacke auch zum Laufen zu nehmen, leuchtet mir ein. Allerdings gabs im Test öfter die Kritik an der Atmungsfähigkeit der Jacken/Westen bzw. am Schnitt. 

Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass ein schlechter Schnitt besonders beim Laufen auch nervig wäre (Hochrutschen, seitliches verrutschen, "eingeklemmtfühlen" etc.)


----------



## Palatina (21. Juni 2009)

Also ich hab seit ca. 2 Jahren die Dundee zip off Jacke, leider kann ich nicht wirklich genau sagen, welches Modelljahr, da auch bei e-bay bestellt.

Bin absolut zufrieden damit und trage sie auch beim Joggen. 

Ein kleines Manko sind höchstens die etwas zu weiten Ärmel, die bei schnellen Abfahrten doch ziemlich im Wind "flattern".

Grüße 
Palatina


----------



## Warnschild (21. Juni 2009)

Super, da freu ich mich ja auf meine!  Hmm, und etwas Flattern nehm ich in Kauf, wenn sie sonst gut ist!


----------



## Symion (21. Juni 2009)

hm. würde mir eine Windweste und eine dünne Regebjacke zu legen. Da man in Regenjacken beim Sport so oder so drin Schwitzt und man sie nicht so oft braucht kann die ruhig günstig ausfallen.
Hab von Montane ne Gilet Weste ~ 100gr und groß wie ein Apfel (verpackt).
Sollte es dann mal schütten oder kalt sein kann man dann die Regenjacke anziehen.


gruß Symion


----------



## Masberg (21. Juni 2009)

Vaude dundee III zip off bei jeder (kühleren) Jahreszeit wenn man Wind-, Spritz- und Kälteschutz braucht. (unter 10° C muss man halt weitere Schichten dazu nehmen). Finde die Jacke für alle Einsatzbereiche super (auch zum wandern, wer es mag). Großer Vorteil: Taschen!
Für Regen eine ganz leichte Sportful Regenjacke


----------



## Daniel2009 (22. Juni 2009)

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/B...dride-Proline-Jacket-2009-schwarz::15446.html

hi wie schauts 

was haltet ihr denn von dieser jacke die macht nen ganz guten eindruch ist sicher auch recht gut für beide anliegen geeignet.


----------



## Warnschild (22. Juni 2009)

Ich hätt zwei Sachen dran auszusetzen: Mir wär sie erstens zu teuer und zweitens zu lässig geschnitten. Das nervt mich beim Laufen bzw. auf dem Rad. 

Aber die geg.falls vielleicht störende Kapuze lässt sich ja abzippen und funktionell soll das Teil auch sein. Von daher lässt sich vom objektiven Standpunkt aus wohl nur sagen: Geschmacksache.


----------



## Onur-9O (22. Juni 2009)

Daniel2009 schrieb:


> http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/B...dride-Proline-Jacket-2009-schwarz::15446.html
> 
> hi wie schauts
> 
> was haltet ihr denn von dieser jacke die macht nen ganz guten eindruch ist sicher auch recht gut für beide anliegen geeignet.


sieht echt cool aus nur ist sie zu teuer...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## polo (23. Juni 2009)

und für den preis zu schlecht - eher mode denn sport.


----------



## polo (23. Juni 2009)

um dann noch was konstruktives beizutragen:
weste: http://www.active-out.eu/products/d...IZUMI-Zephrr-Vest-Windweste-Fahrradweste.html => leicht, keine membran, hinten netz
+
jacke: http://www.bergfreunde.de/outdoor+bekleidung+maenner/regenjacken/marmot+mica+jacket.html sehr leicht, gute laborwerte, rel. günstig; wegen arm- und rumpflänge aufm rad müßte man sie mal ausprobieren.


----------

